# Price of USB BLUETOOTH DONGLE



## shyamno (Feb 28, 2006)

What would be the price of a USB bluetooth dongle?


----------



## desertwind (Feb 28, 2006)

Not more than Rs. 500. You'll get it as low as Rs. 300 also.


----------



## kalpik (Feb 28, 2006)

I got mine for 350


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 28, 2006)

me got it for Rs.400.


----------



## cryptid (Feb 28, 2006)

it depends on the make and the range of the dongle,, dont go for a cheap or local made brand because they are not the actual range as written on the box i have a local brand dongle the shop bugger sold it to me saying it was 100 meters range for 450/- but the dongle turned out to be 7 meters exact (i checked it)


----------



## shwetanshu (Feb 28, 2006)

me got for 350 and its range is 10mtrs


----------



## readermaniax (Mar 1, 2006)

what are the brand availible for the blutoth donlgle


----------



## amitgg (Mar 1, 2006)

450


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Mar 1, 2006)

I too got a 100mtrs gemini bluetooth dongle for 300/-
200mtrs was for 500/-


----------



## cryptid (Mar 11, 2006)

ankurgupta.me said:
			
		

> I too got a 100mtrs gemini bluetooth dongle for 300/-
> 200mtrs was for 500/-



are u sure its 100mts????have u tried it out ??


----------

